# Why I don't think I'll be getting any more tattoos



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll be short and sweet. I used to think tattoos were permanent. But turns out not really. Tattoos fade.* A lot*. The more sun you're exposed to, the faster it'll fade.

Like so.










Doesn't look pretty does it?

The pictures have an 18-19 year gap, and for all I know I could be dead/whatever by then, but still. (that arm belongs to Axl Rose, btw)

I've got one and I want several more, but I am really rethinking that now because of this. Yeah, silly of me to go into this not knowing that one day it would fade (how was I supposed to know? I'd never really paid attention to other people's tats or ones that were 10+ years old), but I thought they were permanent. And I liked the idea of them being permanent. Something I could have for the rest of my life (not something that would morph and fade like ****). Also I know you can get a touch-up or whatever, but the idea still no longer appeals to me.

And I know a lot of people who get tattoos subscribe to the whole "live fast die young" culture or whatever, but I really don't like the idea of having a black misshapen blob on my arm when I'll be 60. Or do I have to re-touch it every 20 years or so? UghImsoFrustrated 

Anyone else have tattoos and worried about them fading?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

People do get them redone like you said to make them appear new again. It's just one of the things that happen. I wonder if Axl has a watch tan, lol?


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't mind it fading. I got a Hello Kitty tattooed on my arm when I was 18, ill be a 70 year old with a Hello Kitty tattoo, didn't think that one through did I.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Apply sun lotion on the tattoed areas and you should have less worries.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

R91 said:


> I love my faded tattoos! I didn't like the look when it was all new and bold, which is why I didn't go for the touch up I was meant to. If it does start looking like a blob, though, I'll have to go for a touch up, but the one I've had for 7 years is still looking good, as is the one I've had for 2 years.


7 years? How did you manage to get one at 14? :lol


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

R91 said:


> I genuinely did get one at 14 haha, I had parental consent. I'm badass like that. Luckily I don't regret it!


That does sound badass  over here you have to be at least 17 and have parental consent to get one.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Apply sun lotion on the tattoed areas and you should have less worries.


I do and still worry about it. Mine already looks a bit faded to me though I just got it 3 years ago.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not worried about mine. Everything fades to black eventually even me.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I worry about mine all the time, especially because it's multi-coloured. I slather sunscreen on it everyday. It's almost 2 years and it's starting to look dull.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

that sh*ts ugly af


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

That's just the body trying to cleanse itself of a horrible band's logo, no worries. The body knows better but the brain does not.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'll be already dead when my tattoos will start to fade so I still want one... or two... or three... 
It's just important to use a sunscreen, moisturizer and take good care of the skin. :stu


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## ewebpedia (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, tattoos indeed fade with time and exposure to sun. So covering up with a new one is normally what people do.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

ewebpedia said:


> Yes, tattoos indeed fade with time and exposure to sun. So covering up with a new one is normally what people do.


That actually sounds a lot more appealing than just getting the old one re-done.

Can you cover it up with anything? I.E. are you limited to certain colours (let's say black ink to cover black) , or will the new ink completely cover up the old?


----------

